# Versailles Indiana show



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 28, 2018)

coming up soon


----------



## Sprockets (Sep 5, 2018)

Got any pics from previous events?


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 10, 2018)

Reminder coming up Saturday


----------



## John Gailey (Sep 13, 2018)

Can somebody share more info about this swap?  Would love to make it but it is a bit of a ride.
Cheers


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Sep 13, 2018)

I will be there!  Its a fun show...


----------



## John Gailey (Sep 14, 2018)

Fun.  That's it????


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 14, 2018)

Ive only been once . I thought it was a  nice show , small museum also with lots of cool muscle bikes . I will be sure and get some pics this year for everyone so they can tell how it is .


----------



## John Gailey (Sep 14, 2018)

Does anybody know when this thing starts so I know when to leave my house?


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 14, 2018)

Starts at 8


----------

